# More fun reading about hacked "super secure" networks



## Beeblebrox (May 3, 2013)

This is just precious. Reminds me of the news article re "US Vulnerability DB" being hacked, then reading that the DB was hosted on a Windows server.  Shows you that idiots come in all shapes and sizes.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-01/china-cyberspies-outwit-u-s-stealing-military-secrets.html

This is probably the best and most informative part:


> In May 2012, QinetiQ received a $4.7 million cybersecurity contract from the U.S. Transportation Department, which includes protection of the countryâ€™s critical transport infrastructure.... [also] received a grant from the Pentagon in 2010 to advise it on ways to counter cyberespionage.


----------

